# Cousin asking for help with unsecure webpages... is my advice accurate?



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

tireshark said:


> Two follow up questions to help me understand it better:
> 
> 1. How big of a deal is the mixed content warning? If it's on something like a wikipedia page is it a big deal? How about if it's on a page asking for your CC information for a purchase? How about on your email?
> 
> ...


I do not believe that I am competent to answer your Question 1.

Concerning Question 2: - I have used a “Travel” debit card loaded with a minimum amount ($100) for this purpose – and added additional “value” to the card, as required.


In addition to the above, I would advise your cousin (and everyone else) to purchase an external Hard Drive (and "Backup" Software) and regularly backup her System - and her important files - to this hard drive. For “Backup Software” I use “Acronis True Image”.
(The term “Regularly” is open to debate and may depend on how often the Computer has items added/amended. However, it should be done at least monthly.)

The external drive should be connected to the computer ONLY during any Backup or Restore process (and the computer should NOT be connected to any Network at this time.) 

In this way, should she be unfortunate to have her computer infected by any Malware (particularly “Ransom Ware”) which cannot be removed, the computer can be restored to the time of the most recent “Backup” with the loss of only the changes or added data since that time.

For added security, you could both have similar Backup Hard Drives and swap them each time you backup. Then, if either drive is stolen or damaged, you both would have an earlier backup available!


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I think your assessment is correct, a case where the web page being displayed needs to connect to multiple servers (computers) in order to render the page content on your local machine. Where some connections are encrypted and others are not, though it is difficult to know what communications is being protected without really digging underneath.

Obviously it is a priority to use HTTPS whenever buying anything online, connecting to your bank, etc. While I have not used one, those visa and mastercards which support generating one time card numbers for purchases are probably a wise idea, even when using secure connections. As we are constantly hearing about companies getting their customer data hacked.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

use pay-pal no worries their


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Does your cousin run a quality (paid version) of an AV and philsing software?


----------



## ThatTreeGuy (Sep 21, 2016)

1. Telling someone your email is no risk (aside from spam) as long as you don't use the same password in their sign-up as you do for your email. 

2. There are several VCC options out there.. Entropay seems to be the best. Or use Paypal if it's an option.

Cheers.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I agree with the above several posts. You're assessment is fairly accurate. However, some older browsers either have trouble with secured redirects (used for ads) and/or give way to many pop-ups for the same page. 

1)Big names like Wikipedia have all the important info encrypted, like usernames and passwords. If it's a less known site, then I'd be a bit more worried about CC info. Email addresses, no. 

2) low limit cards work great for this. Many big name banks will offer complete online protection on their cards. As in, if it is stolen, they cover the expenses. You have to ask the credit company first though. Paypal it's pretty strong, as any payment info for them is always encrypted. It's not impossible to be phished though. I've seen several very convincing attempts. 

I'm a big advocate of backing up computers. One thing I'll add, is don't connect the portable hard drive to an infected computer unless the recovery software is already running. (many malware easily propergate into external storage) 



Cheers!


----------

